# Configurar Linux como cliente de Wingate

## _Edulix

¡Hola amigos!

Resulta que  tengo mi máquina Gentoo 1.2 como cliente de un Servidor Wingate (proxy). He llegado a configurar mis navegadores con lo que puedo navegar por el WWW, y en mi /etc/profile tengo ya configuradas las variables proxy, ftp_proxy y http_proxy. No obstante no puedo hacer un emerge rsync, ni conectarme al IRC, ni al messenger por el GAIM. Quisiera saber cual es la manera más acetable para configurar  todo el embrollo en linux.

Un saludo!

----------

## BaSS

Cada programa necesita que le configures el proxy, la configuación del make.conf es para el portage. Además debes asegurarte de que el proxy no tenga bloqueado los puertos del messenger y del irc.

----------

## _Edulix

Hum.. es tarde y ahora no peudo meterme a ello, no obstante...

   make.conf ? miraré que puedo hacer.  Al parecer el comando emerge rsync no usa la configuración de PROXY, HTTP_PROXY o FTP_PROXY, cito del manual de portage (link):

 *Quote:*   

> Proxies 
> 
> Portage puede ser instruído para usar proxies tanto HTTP como FTP cuando descargue archivos. Los proxies pueden ser especificados estableciendo las variables HTTP_PROXY y FTP_PROXY en /etc/make.conf o /etc/make.globals. Si los protocolos HTTP y FTP son servidos desde el mismo proxy, puede establecer PROXY en cambio.
> 
> El siguiente es un ejemplo:
> ...

 

   Los puertos del IRC, y todos los que el protocolo que usa Gaim para conectarse a la red de MS de mensajería instantánea están habilitados, pues en mi PC también tengo Windows instalado, con el correspondiente programa wingate cliente, y tanto Xchat versión Windows cómo el programa MSN Méssenger funcionan perfectamente. 

   El puerto que Xchat usa en windows es el 6667, sin proxy configurado aparentemente. Al parecer el cliente wingate hace las veces de proxy transparente, igual canaliza datos de un puerto a otro usado para conectarse al servidor wingate del pc con conexión a la red, vete a saber   :Shocked:  .

¿Un lingate? ¿Un script bash que haga las veces de lingate  :Laughing:  ? O, ¿alguna otra orientación respecto al tema ?

#Define oro "tiempo"

¡Gracias por tu oro!

¡Un saludo majete!

[/url]

----------

## tirantloblanc

Pero has hecho como dice bass?? Cada programa tiene su propia configuración de proxy. Además también puedes configurar un proxy en las opciones de Gnome.

----------

## sagart

Buenas...

No explicas ni que version de wingate, ni en que modo esta configurado, lo cual en este caso es bastante importante. 

Por algo que comentaste en otro de los mensajes en el equipo windows tienes instalado el cliente de wingate, con lo cual, no necesitas modificar la configuracion de las aplicaciones de windows ya que el propio cliente se encarga de hacerlo transparentemente... pero claro... el cliente solo funciona con equipos windows... asi que o configuras manualmente cada servicio en el wingate y las aplicaciones clientes en el inux... o usas lo que sigue a continuacion...

Si es una version 4.x o posterior... tienes otra solucion... para las 4.x hay un plugin llamado ENS (Enhanced Network Setup) que lo que permite es que el wingate funcione haciendo nat,  con lo cual puedes dar salida practicamente a cualquier cosa transparentemente... con las ultimas versiones el plugin ya esta integrado en el propio wingate.

Saludos...

----------

## _Edulix

Gracias!

Al final un buen amigo me ha echado una mano y he conseguido hacer funcionar todo lo que necesito.

Uso de las últimas versiónes de Wingate, la 5.0.0. Puse el plug-in ENS como bien me recomiendan ustedes.

Cuento para futuros Linuxeros tras un proxy (en éste caso de Wingate):

Han de añadir las siguientes líneas a su /etc/profile:

```
export http_proxy=192.168.0.1:80

export ftp_proxy=192.168.0.1:21
```

La sintaxis de las líneas es sencilla y habrán de cambiarlas para amoldarse a  la configuración necesaria en cada caso. La sintaxis es del tipo

export <proxy|http_proxy|ftp_proxy>=<direccion ip>:<puerto>

Con ésto tendrán configurado todo lo que use los protocolos HTTP o FTP. (Galeon, Phoenix, Mozilla, Wget, ping....). 

Si quieren pueden establecer en su(s) navegador(es) la opción dep orxy para así configurar  el puerto para las conexiónes SSL, o SOCKS.

Notarán que al hacer emerge rsync no les funcionará. La solución mas sencilla, al parecer, es:

# emerge gentoolkit

(conjunto de utilidades para gentoo)

y así,  para actualizar la lista de paquetes, sólo han de hacer:

# emerge -webrsync

Para configurar protocolo de Mensajería instantánea de MS (MSN):

Extremadamente sencillo: Sólo han de decirle al servidor proxy (Wingate proxy server) que tambien ha de hacer proxy al puerto 1863, el utilizado por éste protocolo. Ésto es tan sencillo como:

1. Entrar en el Gatekeeper de Wingate (Inicio>Programas>Wingate>Gatekeeper)

2. Pestaña "Services" (Uso Wingate en Inglés, ésta pestaña está entre la de "System" y la de "Users").

3. Clic derecho>Menú emergente "New Service">"TCP Mapping Service"

4. En la nueva ventana, en la pestaña inicial, dentro de "Start options", establecer "Service port" a 1863.

Y a chatear que es gerundio. Aunque no lo hagan mucho es preferible leerse un manual de redes en vez de éste mini-COMO para "dummies"  :Rolling Eyes: .  

Si han de añadir algún otro servicio, habrán de saber el puerto que utiliza, y usar el procedimiento anterior, cambiando el puerto a establecer, y si fuera necesario, el servicio (P.e.: "UDMA service").

A mi el XChat por el puerto 6667 me va de maravilla sin hacer nada.

Espero que todo ésto les sirva para algo. Y, cómprense un router como voy a hacer yo, ¡ demonios!

¡Un saludete, majete!

----------

## _Edulix

Gracias!

Al final un buen amigo me ha echado una mano y he conseguido hacer funcionar todo lo que necesito.

Uso de las últimas versiónes de Wingate, la 5.0.0. Puse el plug-in ENS como bien me recomiendan ustedes.

Cuento para futuros Linuxeros tras un proxy (en éste caso de Wingate):

Han de añadir las siguientes líneas a su /etc/profile:

```
export http_proxy=192.168.0.1:80

export ftp_proxy=192.168.0.1:21
```

La sintaxis de las líneas es sencilla y habrán de cambiarlas para amoldarse a  la configuración necesaria en cada caso. La sintaxis es del tipo

export <proxy|http_proxy|ftp_proxy>=<direccion ip>:<puerto>

Con ésto tendrán configurado todo lo que use los protocolos HTTP o FTP. (Galeon, Phoenix, Mozilla, Wget, ping....). 

Si quieren pueden establecer en su(s) navegador(es) la opción dep orxy para así configurar  el puerto para las conexiónes SSL, o SOCKS.

Notarán que al hacer emerge rsync no les funcionará. La solución mas sencilla, al parecer, es:

# emerge gentoolkit

(conjunto de utilidades para gentoo)

y así,  para actualizar la lista de paquetes, sólo han de hacer:

# emerge -webrsync

Para configurar protocolo de Mensajería instantánea de MS (MSN):

Extremadamente sencillo: Sólo han de decirle al servidor proxy (Wingate proxy server) que tambien ha de hacer proxy al puerto 1863, el utilizado por éste protocolo. Ésto es tan sencillo como:

1. Entrar en el Gatekeeper de Wingate (Inicio>Programas>Wingate>Gatekeeper)

2. Pestaña "Services" (Uso Wingate en Inglés, ésta pestaña está entre la de "System" y la de "Users").

3. Clic derecho>Menú emergente "New Service">"TCP Mapping Service"

4. En la nueva ventana, en la pestaña inicial, dentro de "Start options", establecer "Service port" a 1863.

Y a chatear que es gerundio. Aunque no lo hagan mucho es preferible leerse un manual de redes en vez de éste mini-COMO para "dummies"  :Rolling Eyes: .  

Si han de añadir algún otro servicio, habrán de saber el puerto que utiliza, y usar el procedimiento anterior, cambiando el puerto a establecer, y si fuera necesario, el servicio (P.e.: "UDMA service").

A mi el XChat por el puerto 6667 me va de maravilla sin hacer nada.

Se me olvidaba, al parecer Wingate utiliza SOCKS 5, para los despistados.

Espero que todo ésto les sirva para algo. Y, cómprense un router como voy a hacer yo, ¡ demonios!

¡Un saludete, majete!

----------

